# The New Metroland, Metrocentre, Gateshead 05/08



## stesh (May 28, 2008)

Whilst the lass looked around clothes shops, I looked around here:-

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_New_Metroland

*Then*







*Now*






*Then*






*Now*











*Then*






*Now*











*The Food Court*






*The Amusement Arcade*











*The End*


----------



## Neosea (May 28, 2008)

Nice one, like the then and now comparison.


----------



## **Mudlark** (May 29, 2008)

Was wondering how long it would take before someone would put a report up on this place!! 

Did you manage to get inside at all? Are there people working there at the minute?? 
Personally, not really lamenting the loss of this chav magnet hangout, but some people were kinda attached to it! 
Me, i just miss the amusements

Love the before/after pics


----------



## King Al (May 29, 2008)

Looks in pritty good nic, I hope it stays that way


----------



## *MrB* (May 29, 2008)

Nice work, like the before and afters


----------



## stesh (May 29, 2008)

she_geordie said:


> Did you manage to get inside at all? Are there people working there at the minute??



I just leaned over the railing as you can see enough of funfair through the holes in the barriers or around them.
It's still quite busy with shoppers & security, who told me "you really can't take photos, but if your quick, I let your off" So as you can see, I ignored the gobshite


----------



## L3AN (May 29, 2008)

OMG! 

what happened? I grew up in the toon! Metroland shut down? when - lol 

was always full of chav's mind you.. 


''Chav-Land'' 

always remember it being totally over priced too


----------



## Foxylady (May 30, 2008)

Good report, stesh. Some might think me strange (no comments!  ) but I prefer to see it empty. It's much more interesting like that.


----------



## Wile-E (Jun 2, 2008)

We were in the week before it closed for the bairn's birthday treat, was already partly gutted out then - all the arcade machines and vending machines were gone, down to minimal staff etc. We also went to Quasar Laser a couple of nights before that closed down aswell. Quite sad to see them go really, used to arrive early while the place was quiet for all the birthdays for my kids for the last 10yrs, still got my VIP card for discount entry!


----------



## Wile-E (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's a few my wife took on our final visit... It was really empty, think people were either holding off for the main finale day or had already given up on it 




































It was closed down (along with Quasar and Megabowl) to make way for a new Odeon cinema to replace the existing one. Claim was that Metroland wasn't making enough money, yet it always seemed busy when we went bar when we first arrived early for the doors first opening.

Most of the smaller machines were sold off before it closed, the main rides I think have been auctioned off now, though there was some debate about the roller-coasters future.


----------



## stesh (Jun 2, 2008)

Wile-E said:


> It was closed down (along with Quasar and Megabowl) to make way for a new Odeon cinema to replace the existing one.



Cheers Wile, nice to see how it used to look (I think I've only walked though it once when it was open) So there's going to be a new derelict Odeon soon then.


----------



## intern (Jun 2, 2008)

mint pics!Love the before and after ones. Can you remember the ghost train that used to be there?


----------



## Wile-E (Jun 3, 2008)

stesh said:


> So there's going to be a new derelict Odeon soon then.


There'll only ever be one Odeon in my mind mate  just wish some bugger would get inside it to see what state it's in now. Noticed more talk in the press a few weeks back about re-developing the Pilgrim Street area but still no mention of the owners intentions for the building.
Never been in the multiplex at metrocentre, one at silverlink is rubbish enough in my mind!


----------



## stesh (Jun 3, 2008)

Wile-E said:


> There'll only ever be one Odeon in my mind mate  just wish some bugger would get inside it to see what state it's in now. Noticed more talk in the press a few weeks back about re-developing the Pilgrim Street area but still no mention of the owners intentions for the building.
> Never been in the multiplex at metrocentre, one at silverlink is rubbish enough in my mind!



This might interest you:-

http://www.newcastleparamount.org.uk/

Sadly we all know re-development in Newcastle means "Oppps It's caught alight!"


----------



## Wile-E (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah I know the site mate, mostly dead in the water now, petition long closed and forums gone awol quite a while back. Whole thing with the paramount/odeon being de-listed was bent, interior conversion was done so that it could easily be removed and returned to a single screen... I can't quite recall the place being single screen but can very vaguely recall the work to triple it in 1973-4, hell I was only 3 at the time mind!


----------



## TK421 (Jun 3, 2008)

I used to go out with a lass that worked at Metroland 

Funny old place, and you are right, full of chavs!!


----------

